# 3D Button Generator gesucht



## DataFox (21. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute

Ich suche ein Tool das aus einer rechteckigen Grafik einen Button mit nettem 3D-Feeling macht:

beispiel 1

beispiel 2

ich habe bei einem Bekannten mit Photoshop herum probiert, aber es ist unglaublich kompliziert wenn man davon keine Ahnung hat. Vielleicht war jemand so schlau und hat ein Programm geschrieben welches nichts anderes macht als Grafiken einen netten 3D-Touch zu geben.

Freue mich über jeden Tipp!

Gruß
Laura


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Februar 2008)

Hi,
also ich kann dir gerne Erklären wie du das in PS hinbekommst falls du das noch möchtest.
Ansonsten in Google mal nach 3d button suchen da findest du bestimmt so einiges an generatoren.

Gruß


----------



## TinniTuss (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich hab' nicht so viel Geld und kann mir ein "PS" nicht leisten. Neulich brauchte ich auch einige 3D-Buttons, die habe ich mit einem Raytracing-Programm gemacht (POV-Ray). Damit kannst Du alles machen.

HH


----------



## mschuetzda (3. März 2008)

Hallo,
unter diesem Link: http://www.soft-ware.net/service/quicksuche.asp?q=1&suche=Button 
findest Du einiges an Free- und Shareware

mfg


----------



## Comcon (3. März 2008)

auch die erweiterung von Microsoft Paint zu Paint.net ist hilfreich.

findest du im Internet ich glaube es ist kostenlos.


----------



## TinniTuss (3. März 2008)

Hallo Comcon

Inwiefern ist Paint.net Hilfreich? Ich kenne das Programm nicht soo gut, und irgendwas mit 'Buttons' habe ich im Menü nicht gefunden.

HH


----------



## DataFox (3. März 2008)

Danke für den Link! Werde CrystalButton mal ausprobieren 

Gruß
Laura


----------

